# 2007 Altima cracked sway bar



## mabes10 (Oct 28, 2011)

About how much am I looking at to have it replaced?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You didn't give us any info to go by (ie front,rear, 4 cyl, V6, trim), so I looked up a 2007 Altima V6 on ALLDATA. SE and SL front sway bars are differant part numbers, but they both MSRP for $113.40. Labor is listed @ 3.8 hr.

Rear sway bar is the same for either trim & MSRPs for $135.42 and labor is 0.5 hr.


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

upgrade to the Racingline sway bar. You won't regret it


----------

